# Latte art with pressurised basket



## JonnyA (Mar 2, 2020)

Does the crema obtained from using a pressurised basket make latte art harder to achieve? Seems like its structure is a bit different from real crema?


----------



## Mr Binks (Mar 21, 2019)

JonnyA said:


> Does the crema obtained from using a pressurised basket make latte art harder to achieve? Seems like its structure is a bit different from real crema?


 Last time I checked you didn't need crema to create latte art, you use steamed milk to do it.


----------



## JonnyA (Mar 2, 2020)

Yeah, thanks for that?

But.. does the espresso obtained from a pressured basket vs a non-pressurised one have any bearing on latte art?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

You can make latte art on instant coffee or hot chocolate if you want. Nothing to do with the type of basket that's for sure!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonnyA (Mar 2, 2020)

Thanks!


----------



## wan (Oct 19, 2016)

no bubble or air on milk silk! try get smooth shine.


----------

